

Decentralize the pokes with OpenPoke - startuplulz
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/586284656/decentralize-the-pokes-with-openpoke

======
berkes
OpenPoke, Diaspora, Elgg, Status.net, Rstatus. There is an overflow of "open,
distributed, networks". Why a new one? How will this one solve the adoption-
rate-too-low-to-make-a-difference-problem?

~~~
voidfiles
Because openpoke is the only one that focuses on pokes. Which is clearly the
biggest reason that drove Facebook adoption. I think by peeling off one small
part of the whole social networking scene, and doing it really well could be a
hit.

Its the MVP of distributed social networks.

